# Munch's wedding diary- June 8th 2013 *HELP PG9! *



## mummymunch

Figured i should start one although it feels so far away :( 

So ar we have an appointment at the church on the 26th to hopefully book it for june 8th! 

I've bought all the stuff for day invites but i dont think i'm going to make them until i have finished my open uni course

I have also found my perfect dress- but i'm not going to buy one until i have a year left- plus its way over budget at £750 :( 

So yeah hi!


----------



## snuggles21

hi :flower:
congrats on the wedding - we're getting married 2013 aswel - hopefully 6th April
what course are you doing with the ou? im studying with them at the moment
Oooo what's your perfect dress like? you got a pic?


----------



## mummymunch

Im currently doing "understanding health and social care" finding it all a bit much at the min though! 

Well, the ladt said it was a romantica of deven "fiona" but ic an't find a picture of it online, anywhere! i didnt like it on the hanger, not the dress i would go for but it was beautiful! it had a rouched bottom with diamonte detail in the rouchy bits, it had flowery lace at the top and clear crystal embellishments - it sounds horrible when i describe it actually!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

hi hun, congratz on the wedding :) xx


----------



## junemomma09

Congrats on your upcoming wedding!!!


----------



## honeybee2

hiya and welcome congrats too! xx


----------



## mummymunch

I made a mock of my invites today, i think they are too small :( urgh spent so much money on card!


----------



## leash27

Congrats and welcome!!

Look forward to hearing your plans come together!

x


----------



## mummymunch

So i ordered some save the date magnets from vista, and some RSVP's but im worried they are way too small!
 



Attached Files:







savethedate.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mummymunch

These are the RSVP's
 



Attached Files:







rsvp.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## honeybee2

o they look fab!


----------



## Jin

They're lovely. I like them.


----------



## mummymunch

Well we are having to change the theme of the wedding just little! Last nightwe bought a big box of 90 invites, rsvps, envelopes, 100+ place names, 26 order of days, 100 yards of ribbon, 20 metal buckets, table trivia and 80 organza bags, for £25! Its purple still but with butterflies. I will get a picture up in a bit!

The stationary is from Mandalay bridal, and would have cost us way over £200!


----------



## honeybee2

good find hun!


----------



## mummymunch

Just went on the website and the stationary would have cost £363! although we may have to order more rsvp's and order or days, or i may just make some similar, as it would cost us about £70 to order the same ones!

https://i56.tinypic.com/2sbr95c.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/e66620.jpg


----------



## mummymunch

This is emily's dress and headband!

https://i54.tinypic.com/sd34fc.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/24ngriw.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/2641d84.jpg

Although i may add some more butterflies to the dress and change the sash to a darker purple


----------



## Mynx

Awww gorgeous dress and headband! :cloud9:

And what a bargain on all that stationary! :thumbup:


----------



## Jin

I love that dress. It's gorgeous.


----------



## honeybee2

lovely dress!!!!!


----------



## mummymunch

Thanks guys :) the other half saw it and said yes straight away!


I now have a dress dialema- i tried on a dress and loved it. I know the wedding is a long way off yet but it was perfect! Anyway it was £795 so i said i would let her know. I asked her for the dress details so i could look around and she offered to sell me the sample dress for £550! Now i adore that dress i really think its the one. But should i get it so far from the wedding? Ive looked at others and i keep coming back to this one :s !!!! X


----------



## Jin

I bought a sample dress for 400 pounds instead of 940 but I bought mine 3 months ago for my wedding in July. (only booked the wedding in february this year) so I don't know how far in advance you are supposed to buy the dress but I'm pretty sure most brides buy their dresses well in advance so if you love it as much as you say you do, and the sample dress fits, for that price I'd say go for it!


----------



## mummymunch

Cheeky bump for more opinions please :)


----------



## Mynx

The problem with getting a dress so far in advance is that you will probably change your mind between now and when you get married! Also you ideally need to see a few different styles on as something you might not have thought of before may look absolutely stunning! 

Or if you really feel that this dress is THE ONE you could get the dress now and try not to look at other dresses (very difficult, believe me!) If you do happen to see something further down the line that you love more then you could always sell the other dress?


----------



## mummymunch

I tried on lots and when she showed me this one on the hanger, i hated it but on it was lovely! I think im going to try it on again and see how i feel, its a right bargain if j do get it, but only if i keep it and not change my mind, which i have done with other parts of the wedding! Im trying to listen to my head rather than my heart!


----------



## honeybee2

Bargain or not hun- 2 years is a long time to have a wedding dress for! You might change your mind! xx


----------



## mummymunch

I didnt get the dress! on the other hand this is the church where we are getting married:


----------



## NuKe

goos call on the dress! :thumbup: church is gorge!!!!


----------



## mummymunch

I love this little flower girl basket! only a fiver on ebay!


----------



## mummymunch

not sure this will work but this is inside the church 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/brighton/4351246485/in/photostream/


----------



## honeybee2

its beautiful!!!


----------



## mummymunch

Ive fallen off the edge!

Not really wedding related but me and the OH decided we'd ttc new year 2014 as we wanted to be married, and my implant comes out in dec but we had a talka and we're gonna get it taken out after the wedding and try in july 2013!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: no idea how I missed your wedding journal, but omg I'm loving everything I've seen so far, and wow!!! that staionery bundle is AMAZING!!!

I have to agree with the other ladies that 2 years is a long time to buy a dress and not be tempted by anything else :hugs:


----------



## mummymunch

I fall to page 2 as i don't update as i do no planning :( :( not looking at dresses till June next year! apparently a shop near me does £250 sales once a year :)


----------



## honeybee2

ooo £250 sales, sounds ace!


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhh I like the sound of that :happydance:

Hope you find something next year :thumbup:


----------



## mummymunch

Me too, but i need to lose my baby weight before i really look, well, i want to lose more but i dont think i would look healthy, I was 10 stone before i got pregnant, 12.5 at the end of my pregnancy and im about 11 stone 12 lbs atm, which is awful! my mum is buying me zumba (xbox) for my birthday (in 1 week and 4 days :p ) so hopefully i'll enjoy that and it wont hurt my pelvis too much! that and i need to stop eating crap!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm the same hun, I really need to lose a decent chunk of weight and get properly motivated otherwise I'm going to look horrendous :dohh:

*WE CAN DO IT* :dance:


----------



## Mynx

mummymunch said:


> Me too, but i need to lose my baby weight before i really look, well, i want to lose more but i dont think i would look healthy, I was 10 stone before i got pregnant, 12.5 at the end of my pregnancy and im about 11 stone 12 lbs atm, which is awful! *my mum is buying me zumba (xbox) for my birthday (in 1 week and 4 days  ) so hopefully i'll enjoy that and it wont hurt my pelvis too much!* that and i need to stop eating crap!!

I had SPD during my pregnancy with Evie and it has kinda stuck around since she's been born.. my pelvis and left hip just havent been the same since. 
I do Zumba once, sometimes twice a week and there are a few moves where I have to be a little careful, but other than that, it's fine! I'm hoping that the moves will help strengthen up the ligaments in my pelvis and hip eventually :thumbup: 
Just take it easy to begin with, you know your limits, so listen to your body :)


----------



## mummymunch

i have fallen off the page AGAIN! 
i like these in the dark purple for bridesmaids dresses :)

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bridesmaid-O...=UK_Wedding_Clothing&var=&hash=item99ab204f3e


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhhh I really like them :happydance:

1 shoulder dresses are in at the moment from what I read :thumbup: Plus a real bargain too :happydance:


----------



## mummymunch

i'm having 3 bridesmaids, and i'm paying so they need to be cheap! but im worried that with short dresses they're now all gonna have to have the same shoes!


----------



## EmmyReece

I think people will be paying too much attention to how amazing you look for them to notice whether the bridesmaids have matching shoes.

What about as close to similar styles that you can?


----------



## mummymunch

I might just let them choose their shoes im sure i wont really care! im letting them do what they want with their hair and make up to, i'd ike to think i'll be a laid back bride, but i dont think i will be!


----------



## EmmyReece

I can see me being a complete and utter bridezilla :dohh:

Give them a colour to stick to and the style shouldn't matter too much then :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

mummymunch, how are things going hun? I know you had a rough patch xxxx


----------



## mummymunch

well, we're both trying to not do what annoys the other, although i asked him to spend more time with us but i've barely seen him today :s but it is a lot better, i'm telling him when he's annoying me now  Emily is sleeping through now so im less tired and snappy! thank you for asking :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: am glad things are going better hun

How are things coming along with wedding plans? Any updates for us?


----------



## mummymunch

Well, i emailed a few dj's asking for a quote, i did one from my account stating it was a wedding, and one that it was for a party, there was like £100 difference in price! not that it bothers me as the MIL is paying for the reception nd dj

And i was considering doing a bbq along side the hog roast, but would that be too much? other than that, i have done nothing, i'm so skint i can't even buy anything to get me motivated! im currently trying to shift £2000 odd from catalogue debt  :( xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Is there something you could buy from ebay that's really cheap, like one of the £5 headdresses for the bridesmaids? Would that motivate you and give you something to look at?

:hugs:


----------



## mummymunch

Nope, i'm currently over drawn, i dont even have an over draft! then when my child benefit comes in on monday there ill be enough to cover my next bill and the money thats gone out and left me over drawn! 

In about 7 months i should have it all cleared, so i'm hoping to start getting things then, its jst very hard atm, we're not sure how we're going to afford it, and i had my first rejection letter yesterday :(


----------



## EmmyReece

:( It'll all come together somehow hun :hugs:


----------



## mummymunch

Thanks hun, i really hope it does! 
I was determined to hve a tiffany ring but this is cute:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/58828769/personalized-sterling-silver-ring?ref=cat3_gallery_10

https://www.etsy.com/listing/63090203/stackedone-hand-stamped-sterling-silver?ref=cat3_gallery_2


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooohhhh I really like them :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Glad to hear things are back on track, or at least better hun :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

rejection letter for what hun? x


----------



## mummymunch

An admin job i applied for, and i haven't heard back from the others so i presume i didn't get them either! i think im going to try and find a weekend job for now!

I also really like these :) 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/717281...e=5&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade


----------



## honeybee2

ye, they are gorge!


----------



## mummymunch

i have gone a bit etsy mad, i quite like these
https://www.etsy.com/listing/756446...e=7&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade

with the round purple bead, i have 3 older bridesmaid's so it makes sense!


----------



## mummymunch

Page 3 ladies, i got bumped to page 3! 
Not sure if i want 3 bridesmaids.
Daniel has left his band now, and since he hasn't spoken to any of the biys considering they were his best friends, they were going to be my ushers, but they were also going to walk down the aisle with my bridesmaids. im not having people in my wedding party who arent there for us, i know its a while off yet but i cant imagine things will sort themselves out, so i dunno what to do, it'll save me money, but my bridesmaids were my sister, his sister, my best friend and emily im worried his sister will make a fuss, she is the sort


argh! i wish i was getting married sooner so i could really get down to organising and do it!


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been keeping an eye out for updates lol

:hugs: I feel exactly the same way, wishing it was sooner 

Sorry about the situation with the ushers :( but also, if you don't want 3 bridesmaids hun then don't have them ... it's your wedding day :flower:


----------



## mummymunch

i just applied for dont tell the bride!


----------



## Mynx

Ooo really? Cool!! You'll have to keep us updated hun! x


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhh let us know how it goes hun :flower:


----------



## Mynx

We talked about applying for the show but we'd already booked the venue and didnt wanna risk cancelling it, losing the deposit and then being told that we werent going to be on the show lol!


----------



## EmmyReece

just dropping by to see how things are hun? :hugs:


----------



## mummymunch

Wedding wise, i haven't done any planning! i'm not doing any until Daniel gets my ring! generally i'm shattered and in so much pain with my pelvis :( also AF visited today :( so feeling a bit gutted! i have a normal journal now, stalk me in there :p


----------



## mummymunch

So the lovely KittyVentura is going to make me 100+ cupcakes & a mini top cake for my wedding cake, & her cupcake bouqets for my centre pieces! very excited!


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhhh loving the new update hun :happydance: that's fab news


----------



## mummymunch

These will be my centre pieces, but purple/white/whatever Jemma decides!
https://i56.tinypic.com/2rrscba.jpg

And i would loooove a mix of these in purples and whites, with butterflies on some, but i really am leaving it up to Jemma, as she is just sooo good!
https://i52.tinypic.com/2lxcmkk.jpg
https://i54.tinypic.com/e7aqag.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/6zuftl.jpg


Pictures courtesy of Kitty Cupcakes


----------



## EmmyReece

omg!!! they look amazing :cloud9:


----------



## mummymunch

10/11 centre pieces, just over 100 cupcakes, hopefully going to see her in erson next year, for a taste testing :p !


----------



## Mynx

Omg those cupcakes are gorgeous! I especially love the bouquet! :cloud9:


----------



## mummymunch

Tempted to use one as my actual bouquet :p


----------



## EmmyReece

is it bad that I thought they were actual flowers until I took a proper look? :blush:


----------



## mummymunch

EmmyReece said:


> is it bad that I thought they were actual flowers until I took a proper look? :blush:

My OH did too hun! x


----------



## EmmyReece

they're so pretty, she's so talented :happydance:


----------



## mummymunch

EmmyReece said:


> they're so pretty, she's so talented :happydance:

I know right! she has got me wedding excited for the first time in ages (for my wedding!) i wish it ould hurry up now, 1 year 9 months! i tried to persuade him to let me do it next xmas but he wasnt having any of it! spoil sport!

Jemma also said she can do different flavours etc, so if shes up tp it i may have to get like 12 in 1 flavour, 12 in another and mix them all up! 

Excited! i'm in the mood to lose weight and start getting into shape for the wedding now! nee to lose 2 and a bit stone!


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww I'm really chuffed for you, it's nice to see you excited :happydance:


----------



## mossip

Stalking :) xxx


----------



## mummymunch

Right im back on it! 
Now im going to have some money im going to up the reception venue- or im really going to snazz the social club up with some drapes, coming from the centre of the celing to the walls, if that makes sence? trying to find some pics. 

There is a beautiful village hall near us but it is a bit far away! so i considered getting double decker buses for it, but im not sure about it yet as we would have to be out the hal at 11:30 and that includes tidying up!


----------



## mummymunch

something like this :)


----------



## EmmyReece

you dont want to be rushing away from the reception venue, is there anywhere else you could look?

loving the drapes though hun, they look fab :D


----------



## mummymunch

Well now we have a bigger budget, we could look out of town, but so many people dont drive it wouldnt be fair for people to not be able to drink? i want people to have a good time and everywhere is easy to walk to in my town, i think we might look round all the venues in bicester bt my original one will probably be the one we go for, its big enough, cheap enough, has a good bar, but i may have to hire round tables, and im definitely getting chair covers because the chairs are your typical club chairs!


----------



## mummymunch

HELP! 

the OH wants some moulin rogue thrown in to the reception, he wanted all out moulin rogue but we dont have th emoney to make it look nice, so i need suggestions on how i can do this, 

The film has meaning to us, it was the first time we got close before we got together, we just snuggled on the sofa and watched it, and then one night after a gig we were sat on a coach full of people and he sang "your song" to me (the chorus) and thats when we decided to give it a go! your song will be our first dance but i need some help with spreading it across the reception!


----------



## EmmyReece

I googled and these ideas came up

Candles in wine bottles as centrepieces? With the wax dripping down the side?

Name each table after a Paris landmark?


----------



## mummymunch

Thanks Emmy, feeling a bit unloved in here!
I have emailed a few different places for the reception now we have a bit of a bigger budget, there is a beautiful place near but its 4k :(


----------



## mummymunch

https://www.kirtlingtonpark.co.uk/weddings.aspx
Thats the loooovely place!

https://www.weylandhall.co.uk/index.html
This is where i've emailed, i would still like to use the drapes etc as i dont like the blue , but im not paying £17 pp for food, i want a hog roast so waiting to hear back!


----------



## EmmyReece

wow :cloud9: they are both very pretty places

hope it doesn't take long for you to get a reply back.

has your oh had any other ideas about the moulin rouge theme?


----------



## mummymunch

Nope! he doesnt like to discuss the wedding as "its so far away" 
but he really does want it included, i might ask jemma if she could incorp it into the cakes, i dont know what to do about the reception, the MIL said she would pay for it but i dont know how much she is willing to put in, but atm she isnt talking to me due to the whole beaker thing. she also keeps referring to emily as hers, its doing y head in! 

Feeling shit so trying to cheer myself up with weddingy stuff but it isnt working!


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww hun :hugs: emily is your lo so your mil has no right to say anything and I'd be so tempted to tell her to mind her own business 

Jemma looks really talented, so I'm sure she can work it in somewhere.

I've been having the same trouble with Chris, not wanting to do anything for the wedding or discuss anything. I have to catch him in the right mood to get any sort of a response :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

For the Moulin Rouge theme, plenty of french food? shots of absinthe? Vintage posters on the wall? Mini ones on your table as the table names? Dress Emily up as the green fairy? Plenty of reds, feathers? 

Your invites could be mainly black, red and white, incorporate the words, truth, beauty, freedom and love wherever possible? maybe on the invites as a tagline?


----------



## michyk84

for theme lots of vivid reds, blacks etc, lace for example round bouquets, mini top hats on headbands maybe for bms


----------



## leahsbabybump

hi hun i just googled moulin rouge weddign to see if there were any ideas to pass on to you hun and there are a few other people in other forums who have planned moulin rouge wedding perhaps you could just google it and see what they did to give you inspiration


----------



## mummymunch

Thats the problem though i dont want to go all out, we already have invited etc, and purple as our colour! the OH just wanted some subtle MR bits but it seems impossible, you almost have to do the whole shabang!


----------



## mummymunch

I have another wedding idea :) we're going to do a wishing tree :) so im going to punch purple butterflies out and glue them to parcel labels/price tag label things, with a little diamonte on the butterfly :) it'll give me something to doncause i'll need about 200 :p x


----------



## mummymunch

Like these! but bigger and a mix of purple & white card


----------



## michyk84

love that idea, is it in place of a guest book?


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhhh I love that idea :D

on the moulin rouge side of things? how about using some of the songs from the soundtrack to be played while people find their seats?


----------



## mummymunch

Yeah i think i will have the soundtrack on in the background, minus 'your song' im going to call a few halls tomorrow and talk numbers :) 
I wanted to buy little bits every month, i was tempted to buy a bridesmaids dress a month but they could change a lot in that time! Altho they havent really changed in the last few years!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd say keep an eye open and see what comes up, you may buy a dress thinking "oh yeah it looks great", but then a few months down the line you could find something even better


----------



## mummymunch

Michy i didnt see your comment :( yeah it is instead of a guest book :)

I feel like i need to do something weddingy to spur me on to actually do it. Its so far away i dont see the need!


----------



## mummymunch

i really love this i might buy it on pay day :)


----------



## mummymunch

or this one i cant decide!


----------



## EmmyReece

I think the 2nd one is fab :happydance:


----------



## mummymunch

Think im gonna cut our list down. Dont think i will invite cousins etc that i barely see, just dint k ow how everyone is gonna react! Its getting so expensive i really wanna elope!


----------

